# NYC -> PARIS



## janktoaster (Feb 28, 2014)

http://grist.org/list/russia-could-build-a-train-that-would-connect-new-york-to-paris/

Has anyone heard anything about this? I just saw it today..


----------



## Odin (Feb 28, 2014)

Catching out from New york to Paris... westbound... 

That would be an epic train ride.


----------



## janktoaster (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, beyond incredible.... it'd be long as hell too hahah


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2014)

it wouldn't be so bad if it was one of those ICE trains that go like 300 mph.


----------

